# sortua / luhistua / romahtaa



## Gavril

All three words are translated as "collapse" by my dictionary. I've heard that _romahtaa_ refers to a more total, violent collapse than _sortua_ -- would you say that that's accurate?

Here are some sentences to evaluate when you have a chance:


_Rakennus romahti / luhistui / sortui täysin, eikä mitään kerrosta ollut jäljellä.

Rakennus romahti / luhistui / sortui, eikä siitä jäänyt kuin lautoja ja pölyä.

Mies romahti / luhistui / sortui maahan uupumuksesta.

Talous on taas romahtanut / luhistunut / sortunut.

Joukkueen suunnitelma romahti / luhistui / sortui kolmannessa erässä.

Epävarmasti asetettu luuta romahti / luhistui / sortui lattiaan.

Eilen hän oli onnellinen, mutta mieliala romahti / luhistui / sortui tänään.

Hän on romahtanut / luhistunut / sortunut masennukseen._


Kiitoksia arvokkaasta avustanne


----------



## JukkaT

My opinions:

_Rakennus romahti / luhistui / sortui täysin, eikä mitään yhtään kerrosta ollutjäljellä / jäänyt jäljelle._

_Rakennus romahti / luhistui / sortui, eikä siitä jäänyt kuin lautoja ja pölyä._
In these sentences _romahtaa_, _luhistua_ and _sortua_ are more or less synonymous, and there isn't any significant difference between them.


_Mies romahti / luhistui / sortui maahan uupumuksesta._

_Talous on taas romahtanut / luhistunut / sortunut._

_Joukkueen suunnitelma romahti / luhistui / sortui kolmannessa erässä._

_Epävarmasti asetettu luuta romahti / luhistui / sortui lattialle._

_Eilen hän oli onnellinen, mutta tänään hänen mielialansa romahti / luhistui / sortui tänään._

_Hän on romahtanut / luhistunut / sortunut masennukseen. _I wouldn't use any of these verbs. _Sortua masennukseen _sounds like he/she does it on purpose. _Vaipua/sairastua _are the verbs that came first to my mind.


----------



## Gavril

One more example:

_Romahdettuaan / luhistuttuaan / sorruttuaan sisäänpäin itselleen, __tähti räjähti__._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> One more example:
> 
> _Romahdettuaan / luhistuttuaan / sorruttuaan sisäänpäin itselleen, __tähti räjähti__._


_Sisäänpäin itselleen_ is wrong. My suggestion: _Luhistuttuaan kasaan tähti räjähti. / Tähti räjähti luhistuttuaan kasaan._


----------

